# Wimpey Seahunter (currently named Med Sette)



## Garabaldy (May 4, 2008)

Hi everyone. I hope im posting this in the correct place if im not i do appologise.

Im looking for photographs of this ship as im building a scale model of it. Ive searched high and low on the net and only found 2 or 3 photographs but it was suggested i ask here.

any help on this would be hugely appreciated.


Thanks,


Gary


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

Sister ships 
http://images-of-ships.co.uk/supplyships/pages/Companys/wimpey/photo pages/Wimpey-Seahorse.htm
http://www.loyalhannadockyard.com/MMWIMPEY.htm
http://business.virgin.net/metcalf.mouldings/wimpey.htm
http://modelsbydesign.co.uk/model_boats.aspx
http://www.flickr.com/photos/afka_bob/2564496612/
http://www.images-of-ships.co.uk/indexlead.htm
http://www.images-of-ships.co.uk/ship photos/Offshore supply ships/W/images/WIMPY SEAFOX.jpg
http://www.images-of-ships.co.uk/ship photos/Offshore supply ships b w/W/images/WIMPEY SEAFOX.jpg

That's her and her sister - hope they help?

Jonty


----------



## Garabaldy (May 4, 2008)

thanks, yeah theres a few photos in there i hadnt seen before. The more the better


----------



## paul raine (Jun 20, 2008)

hi gary i dont know if you are interested or not but i have got the plans for the seahunter. scale: 1 65. mine is 41 1/4 overall lenth, email me if this is of any help good luck paul


----------

